# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد > خبر: قرار عمومی اعضای سایت "برنامه نویس" در نمایشگاه الکامپ 2012

## Felony

سلام ؛

هجدهمین نمایشگاه بین المللی الکترونیک ، کامپیوتر ، تجارت الکترونیک ( IRAN ELECOMP 2012 ) از روز *یکشنبه تاریخ 1391/9/19* لغیات روز *چهارشنبه 1391/9/22* در محل دائمی نمایشگاه های بین المللی تهران برگزار می شود .

به رسم و سنت هر ساله ، امسال نیز قرار ملاقاتی برای اعضای جامعه ی "برنامه نویس" ترتیب داده شده است ، نظر به اینکه تاریخ برگزاری نمایشگاه مثل سال قبل اواسط هفته تعیین شده این تاپیک حدود 1 ماه زودتر از زمان برگزاری نمایشگاه ایجاد شد تا زودتر خبر رسانی شده باشه و اعضا محترم گله ای بابت ضعف در اطلاع رسانی نداشته باشند و از الان دنبال مرخصی و خالی کردن وقتشون برای تاریخ تعیین شده باشن .

*سایت رسمی هجدهمین نمایشگاه الکامپ* .

تاریخ و ساعت گردهمایی :

*چهار شنبه، 1391/9/22 ساعت 11 صبح*

*مکان ملاقات در تصویر پیوست با دایره قرمز کم رنگ مشخص شده است*

Map.jpg
به امید دیدار دوستان .

----------


## BORHAN TEC

*یادش بخیر. 
من سال 88 اومده بودم. اگه عمری باقی بمونه حتماً میام. امیدوارم که بقیه دوستان هم بیان.*

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

سلام
خیلی دوست دارم منم بیام 
از الان برای اومدن برنامه ریزی میکنم

----------


## Variable

سلام 
سالهای قبل چی جوری بوده . چه بحث و صحبتهایی پپیش اومده . در کل چه اتفاقاتی . زمانیکه اعضا کنارهم هستند رخ میده . 
امسال هم پیش بینی میکنید که به چه سبکی پیش میره . در کل چی میشه . 
ممنون

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

اگه تا اون روز مشکلی پیش نیاد منم اونجام..
مشتاق دیدار دوستان  :چشمک:

----------


## Felony

> سلام 
> سالهای قبل چی جوری بوده . چه بحث و صحبتهایی پپیش اومده . در کل چه اتفاقاتی . زمانیکه اعضا کنارهم هستند رخ میده . 
> امسال هم پیش بینی میکنید که به چه سبکی پیش میره . در کل چی میشه . 
> ممنون


هدف دیدار با دوستان هست ؛
- اعضاء قدیمی با هم دیدار تازه میکنند و اعضاء جدید هم با بقیه آشنا میشن .
- موقعیت های شغلی برای بعضی ها پیش میاد .
- افراد با تجربه انجمن رو میتونید از نزدیک ببینید و سوالاتتون رو ازشون بپرسید .
- گفتگو های فنی بین اعضاء صورت میگیره .
- کاربران میتونن با مدیران صحبت کنن و پیشنهاداتشون رو به صورت مستقیم به اونها ارائه بدن .
- در آخر هم گشتی با هم تو نمایشگاه میزنیم و عکس دست جمعی ...

----------


## blackboy

سلام دوستان ما هم در مشهد برنامه ریزی کردیم بیام نمایشگاه ولی روز 4شنبه فکر کنم باید برگردیم اگر می شد که زودتر باشه خوشحال می شدیم.

----------


## Amir Oveisi

اگه مرخصی بتونم بگیرم میام من هم.

----------


## JaVa

> - در آخر هم گشتی با هم تو نمایشگاه میزنیم و عکس دست جمعی ...


ما که نمی تونیم بیایم ولی اگه شد عکس هایی رو که گرفتید رو بزارید ما هم ببینیم   :ناراحت: 

با تشکر.*

----------


## nima.sh

کنفرانس PCCSIT جهت آشنایی اعضا این انجمن و تشکیل گروه هم برگزار میشود،به هر حال خوشحال میشیم که مدیران سایت هم در این کنفرانس شرکت فرمایند،برای اطلاعات بیشتر میتوانید با جناب ALEX مدیر این کنفرانس تماس حاصل فرمایید...
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## Arash_janusV3

درود بر دوستان 
تاریخ دقیق مشخص شده؟

----------


## Felony

این سایت رسمی هجدهمین نمایشگاه الکامپ کشور هست ، تو سایت رسمی نمایشگاه هیچ حرفی از تغییر تاریخ برگزاری زده نشده ، تاریخ ها همونی هست که در پست اول ذکر شده .

----------


## jpjpjp

پذیرایی هم داره؟ :لبخند:

----------


## A.Yousefi

> پذیرایی هم داره؟


بله، ناهار همه مهمونه آقای تاجیک هستیم :کف کرده!: 
من که فک نکنم بتونم اون ساعت بیام ولی تا ساعت 5 اینا میرسونم خودمو!
 امیدوارم خوش بگذره بهتون.

----------


## Felony

> پذیرایی هم داره؟





> بله، ناهار همه مهمونه آقای تاجیک هستیم
> من که فک نکنم بتونم اون ساعت بیام ولی تا ساعت 5 اینا میرسونم خودمو!
>  امیدوارم خوش بگذره بهتون.


من بدبخت دانشجو هستم ، میدونید که اوضاع ماها که در جستجو علمیم چطوره !  :گیج: 

یه قشری مثل ما فقیر و تهی دست و دنبال دانش ، یه قشری هم از پول دارهای مرفح میرن زن میگیرن و شیرینی هم نمیدن ، قابل توجه بعضی ها که دارن اون روی منو بالا میارن ، باهام راه بیاید ، من جوونم ، کم توقعم ، به یک شام مختصر تو رستوران برج میلاد راضی میشم !

----------


## A.Yousefi

> من بدبخت دانشجو هستم ، میدونید که اوضاع ماها که در جستجو علمیم چطوره ! 
> 
> یه قشری مثل ما فقیر و تهی دست و دنبال دانش ، یه قشری هم از پول دارهای مرفح میرن زن میگیرن و شیرینی هم نمیدن ، قابل توجه بعضی ها که دارن اون روی منو بالا میارن ، باهام راه بیاید ، من جوونم ، کم توقعم ، به یک شام مختصر تو رستوران برج میلاد راضی میشم !


والا منکه نفهمیدم منظورتون به کی بود، حتما همه توانشو گذاشته برا زن گرفتنش دیگه پول شیرینی دادن نداره!
خیلی دوس دارم بتونم کارامو ردیف کنم بیام و همه بچه ها رو از نزدیک ببینم،البته چنتاشونو دیدم،امیدوارم بتونم برسونم خودمو.

----------


## Amir Oveisi

> یه قشری هم از پول دارهای مرفح میرن زن میگیرن و شیرینی هم نمیدن ، قابل توجه بعضی ها که دارن اون روی منو بالا میارن


چهار پنج نفر پرایوت بودیم که داشت می پیچوندمون اون بنده خدا، حالا که دیگه از ترس اینکه مجبور بشه یه سایت رو کلشو شیرینی بده فکر کنم دیگه نیاد کلا :| 
شایدم اومد با یه قندون  :قهقهه:

----------


## Felony

:لبخند گشاده!:  امیر صبر داشته باش ، نمیدونه ماها چه کلی هایی هستم ، بزار هی شل بگیره و مارو بدوونه ، الکامپی هم هست ، دیداری هم هست ...

ان الله یحب الصابرین

----------


## powerboy2988

منم خیلی دوست دارم از نزدیک دوستان رو ببینم و از حضورشون استفاده کنم..


خیلی تلاش می کنم که خودمو برسونم ..  :)

----------


## Amir Oveisi

> امیر صبر داشته باش ، نمیدونه ماها چه کلی هایی هستم ، بزار هی شل بگیره و مارو بدوونه ، الکامپی هم هست ، دیداری هم هست ...
> 
> ان الله یحب الصابرین


خوب خدا دوستمون هم داشته باشه که برامون شیرینی نمیشه که :))

ولی نمیاد :| حالا ببین کی گفتم :|

پ.ن: 
شایدم رفت آمار این پست هارو به حاجی داد که پاکشون کنه

----------


## salehbagheri

من احتمالا برسم که بیام! سالهاست که منتظر دیدار دوستان هستم.





> ولی نمیاد :| حالا ببین کی گفتم :|


اون شخصیتی که من میشناسم، اگه بیاد هم شیرینی نمیده!

----------


## jpjpjp

میشه یکی بگه دقیقا چه ساعتی و چه روزی همه دور هم جمعاً؟
میخایم مرخصی بگیریم البته اگه بعد سه سال و اندی عضویت تو این سایت کسی مارو قابل بدونه!

----------


## Felony

> میشه یکی بگه دقیقا چه ساعتی و چه روزی همه دور هم جمعاً؟
> میخایم مرخصی بگیریم البته اگه بعد سه سال و اندی عضویت تو این سایت کسی مارو قابل بدونه!


تو پست اول تاپیک اعلام شده .

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> چهار پنج نفر پرایوت بودیم که داشت می پیچوندمون اون بنده خدا، حالا که دیگه از ترس اینکه مجبور بشه یه سایت رو کلشو شیرینی بده فکر کنم دیگه نیاد کلا :|


واقعاً که چه آدم هایی پیدا میشن. :اشتباه: 



> امیر صبر داشته باش ، نمیدونه ماها چه کلی هایی هستم ، بزار هی شل بگیره و مارو بدوونه ، الکامپی هم هست ، دیداری هم هست ...


من که فکر نمی کنم با این اوضاع گرانی بلیط دوستمون بتونه بیاد. ولی اگر اومد سهم من هم مال شما.



> حتما همه توانشو گذاشته برا زن گرفتنش دیگه پول شیرینی دادن نداره!


 :تشویق: 

پ.ن: دوستان، بحث های خصوصی رو به محافل عمومی نکشونن. من چند بار عنوان تاپیک رو نگاه کردم اما علامت تعجب از بالای سرم کنار نرفت.

----------


## Felony

> پ.ن: دوستان، بحث های خصوصی رو به محافل عمومی نکشونن. من چند بار عنوان تاپیک رو نگاه کردم اما علامت تعجب از بالای سرم کنار نرفت.


حاجی هدف فقط تهدید بود ، برای اینکه آبرو طرف بیشتر از این نره باقیش رو اونور پیگیری میکنیم .

----------


## dabirsiaghi

بنده هم اگر عمری باقی باشه حتما میام تا سعادت دیدار دوستان از نزدیک برام فراهم شه

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

من هم به همراه استاد کرامتی میام   :تشویق:

----------


## Felony

> من هم به همراه استاد کرامتی میام


پس حاجی هم اومدنی شد ، چه عجب فکر کنم بعد از 4 ، 5 سال دوباره به میدون اومدن  :چشمک: 

چه شود امسال ...

----------


## Amir Oveisi

> پس حاجی هم اومدنی شد ، چه عجب فکر کنم بعد از 4 ، 5 سال دوباره به میدون اومدن 
> 
> چه شود امسال ...


فکر کنم از قضیه شیرینی خبردار شده!
چه میکنه این شیرینی :))

----------


## Felony

خود آقای کرامتی هم میتونه کاندید دادن شیرینی باشه ، بلاخره مدیری گفتن ، مدیر مدیره ، خود مدیره ...  :لبخند گشاده!: 

 :گیج:  آقا دیدید من امروز ، فردا کاربر VIP شدم یا از سایت محروم شدم دلیلش همین پیگیری هاست که دارم میکنم ...

----------


## رضا قربانی

*منم با بروبچه های قسمت php  میام به جمع شادتون می پیوندم . 
*

----------


## amirmms

اصفهان وعده نمیگذارین ؟؟؟؟؟؟
آخه من اصفهان هستم  :خجالت:

----------


## farghabil

آقا منم بیام؟ خجالت میکشم  :خجالت:

----------


## imanx7

منم حتما میام!!!! فقط مارو تحویل بگریدا!!!!! نیایم رامون ندین!!!!!!! :قهقهه:

----------


## raziee

خوشحال میشم که بتونم در جمع دوستان باشم. البته با توجه به این که یک هفته مرخصی بگیرم برای سفر احتمال دادن مرخصی به من کم باشه.
من تلاش رو میکنم به هر حال.

فقط مجتبی جان زحمت بکش یه خط از همین ارزونا که دوقلو هست خریداری کن. یکی برای خودت و یکی هم برای یکی دیگه از دوستان که حتما میاد و شماره رو به اشتراک عموم بگذار تا مثل سال های پیش بچه ها انقدر اذیت نشن. من شخصا از دو قرار ملاقات قبلی خاطره خوشی ندارم.
بقیه دوستان هم خواهشا تلفن هاشون رو خاموش نکن!!!!!

----------


## Felony

> فقط مجتبی جان زحمت بکش یه خط از همین ارزونا که دوقلو هست خریداری کن. یکی برای خودت و یکی هم برای یکی دیگه از دوستان که حتما میاد و شماره رو به اشتراک عموم بگذار تا مثل سال های پیش بچه ها انقدر اذیت نشن. من شخصا از دو قرار ملاقات قبلی خاطره خوشی ندارم.
> بقیه دوستان هم خواهشا تلفن هاشون رو خاموش نکن!!!!!


یه خط ایرانسل داشتم که زمان دانشجویی باهاش وب گردی میکردم ، شمارش رو در پست اول قرار دادم ، روز گردهمایی روشن هست و دوستان میتونن جهت هماهنگی تماس بگیرن .

----------


## SayeyeZohor

از اصفهان اگه كسي ميآد بريم منم خبر کنه شايد منم بيآم باهم دسته جمعي بريم

اصفهاني ها :
Mr.*GOLD* 

Mr.*amirmms* 

Mr.*amin1softco*

----------


## ordebehesht

میگم بدشانسم میگن نه این همه روز  خدا اد باید 19 مصاحبه داشته باشم میگین برا این ماهمن چن جا مصاحبه دارم یکی پلیس فتا هستش دعام کنین و جام رو خالی کنین دوستون دارم بچه ها

----------


## Pr0gr@mmer

> آقا دیدید من امروز ، فردا کاربر VIP شدم یا از سایت محروم شدم دلیلش همین پیگیری هاست که دارم میکنم ...


سلام
نترس دوست عزيز شما که تازه مدير شدين بزارين يه ماهي بگذره از مديريت بعد...




> میگم بدشانسم میگن نه این همه روز خدا اد باید 19 مصاحبه داشته باشم میگین برا این ماهمن چن جا مصاحبه دارم یکی پلیس فتا هستش دعام کنین و جام رو خالی کنین دوستون دارم بچه ها



پليس فتا چه خبره دوست عزيز،چرا بايد با شما مصاحبه کنند؟!

موفق باشيد

----------


## Felony

> پليس فتا چه خبره دوست عزيز،چرا بايد با شما مصاحبه کنند؟!


جذب نیرو دارن .

----------


## ordebehesht

برا استخدام عزیزم (فتا یعنی فضای تبادل اطلاعات)

----------


## MMSHFE

به احتمال زیاد من هم بیام. خوشحال میشم دوستان رو از نزدیک ببینم. ببینیم چند تا از PHP کارها میان!

----------


## SayeyeZohor

از اداره جات مثل فتا ، سايبري ، اپتيك يا ... زياد خوشم نميآد چون آدم حواسش به كار نيست  :افسرده:

----------


## jpjpjp

پس حواسش به کجاس؟

----------


## SayeyeZohor

شما تو يك جاي نظامي كار نكردين
ولش من خوشم نميآد

----------


## Ali0Boy

سلام. دوستان نمیشه تاریخ دیدار را یکی دو روز جلو بیاندازین یعنی 20 یا 21 باشه؟
من هم میخوام حتما حضور داشته باشم (البته اگر دوستان ما رو قابل بدونم و به حساب بیارن).  :خجالت: 
ولی اگه بشود یکی دو روزی جلو بیافتد خیلی عالی می شه، آخه ما دانشجوی کاشانیم و وسط هفته کاملا واحد پاس میکنیم (البته بدون بازده علمی، چون مطالب همه قدیمی است)

با این حال به احترام تمامی اساتید و دوستان عزیز برنامه نویس که در این چند ساله خیلی خیلی مرا راهنمایی داده اند، مخصوصا جناب آقای MMSHFE که واقعا در ضمینه ی php و jquery خیلی خیلی از ایشان ممنونم، بتونم حتما 22 رو هم تهران می مونم (آخه 20 و 21 تهرانم).

----------


## Felony

متاسفانه تغییر زمان ممکن نیست ، این نزدیکترین روز به آخر هفته هست که نمایشگاه هم دایر باشه و اکثریت راحت تر میتونن در این روز حظور داشته باشن .

----------


## کامروا

خیلی دوست دارم بیام و بچه ها رو ببینم 
ولی نمیشه  :ناراحت: 
کم سعادتیه دیگه...

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
من هم سعی میکنم بیام.
البته فکر کنم ما مدیران باید با چهره مبدل بیایم :بامزه:  چون همه کاربرا به خون ما تشنه اند :چشمک:

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

سلام
اره حمیدرضا  به نقطه خوبی اشاره کردی منم با تو هم عقیده ام : کلاه گیس ، سیبیل مصنوعی سراغ نداری؟!  :قهقهه:

----------


## msdmrdn

توی این ملاقات قراره درباره چه مسائلی صحبت بشه؟

----------


## Felony

> توی این ملاقات قراره درباره چه مسائلی صحبت بشه؟


تو پست شماره 6 توضیح داده شده .

----------


## Amir Oveisi

مسائل خاصی مد نظر نیست، معمولا کاربرانی دور هم جمع میشن در مورد یه موضوع فنی/غیر فنی بحث و تبادل نظر می کنن.
بیشتر جنبه آشنایی کاربران با همدیگه و با مسئولین سایت مد نظر هست تا اینکه در مورد موضوع خاصی صحبت بشه. هر چند در این بین کاربران فرصت این رو دارند که ایده و نظرات و انتقادات خودشون رو مستقیم و رو در رو با مسئولان سایت در میان بزارن.
بعضی ها هم ممکنه با معرفی توانایی هاشون بتونن با سایر کاربران در امور تجاری همکاری کنند.

----------


## mtchabok

سلام دوستان
احتمالا منم میام... php کارا کسی هس ؟

----------


## Felony

> سلام
> اره حمیدرضا  به نقطه خوبی اشاره کردی منم با تو هم عقیده ام : کلاه گیس ، سیبیل مصنوعی سراغ نداری؟!


چادر سرت کن ، اصلا کسی شک نمیکنه !

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

> چادر سرت کن ، اصلا کسی شک نمیکنه !


آقا دستت درد نکنه ! یعنی با این پیشنهادی که شما گفتید همه مدیران تو نمایشگاه چادرین !

----------


## Felony

نه ممکنه مانتویی هم باشن ، هدف حجابه ، ملاک حجاب چادر نیست ...  :قهقهه:

----------


## NitroPlus

اول سلام دوم يك سال و اندي هست كه تو برنامه نويس عضوم البته عضويت فعال چون قبلاً هم (شايد 88 عضو بودم اما اونموقع نه فعال بودم و نه...) كلاً آشناي ديرينه ي من هست.....
اما قرار......
حيف شد من چهار شنبه كلاسم ولي دوست داشتم بيام خيلي...... :افسرده:  :ناراحت:  :گریه: 

اما درباره ي سخن مديران:
بابا مگه شما چه هيزم تري به بچه ها فروختيد كه بايد به خونتون تشنه باشن!؟
شما عزيزين.....سرورين.....
راستي جاي من رو هم خالي كنيد اگه شد سال بعد منم هستم
به اميد ديدار

Nitro plus - اسحاق جباري

----------


## JSoleymani

دوستان سلام به فکر هم بودن بهتر از با هم بودن است از اینکه به فکر هم هستید خیلی خوشحالم

----------


## Sajjad.Aghapour

من هم ایشالا اگه شوهرم اجازه بده میام!!

----------


## modern_amin

غذا  مزا    جسمی  و  فکری  میدین  بیایم؟

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

> اما درباره ي سخن مديران:
> بابا مگه شما چه هيزم تري به بچه ها فروختيد كه بايد به خونتون تشنه باشن!؟
> شما عزيزين.....سرورين.....


کاربران این سایت همیشه عزیز هستن و خواهند بود.اگه حرفی هم گفته شد فقط محض خنده بوده.

----------


## رضا قربانی

این همه روز چرا چهارشنبه ؟؟؟ بابا یه کم به صحبت های کاربران هم توجه کنید (از جمله  :لبخند گشاده!:  )
من نباشم بهتون خوش نمیگذره ها ... حالا از ما گفتن.

آقا شما دوشنبه بذارید تا بچه هایی که برای تهران نیستن بتونن بیان . یکی از بچه ها راست می گقت : موقع امتحانات و درس و دانشگاه و  کنفرانس و مصاحبه و فتا و ... ما هم همراه با 2 نفر دیگه که از شهرستان می خواییم بیاییم ساعت 1ش امتحان داریم  یه بارم شده به حرف ما کاربرای عادی گوش بدید بذارید دوشنبه.

----------


## r00tkit

منم شاید بیام  :)

Amir Oveisi   ( برمودا !:) 
Gold ( از اصفهان برامون چی می یاری ؟:)))‌)
شاهین عشایری   ( از دماوند بودی :)‌)
salehbagheri  ( چهرت یادمه :‌)  )
بهروز راد  ( پارسال نه کسی امد نه کسی تبریک گفت :)‌ )

مجتبی :) 

سایر *موراد  خاص* هم سعی کنن بیان :)‌ ( wink به مجتبی )
امضا ( geek1982)

----------


## Felony

> مجتبی :) 
> 
> سایر موراد خاص هم سعی کنن بیان :)‌ ( wink به مجتبی )
> امضا ( geek1982)


به به ، باد آمد و بوی r00tkit آمد ...

پست قبلی ها رو خوندی ؟ دیدی که مدیرا میخوان چادر سر کنن کسی نشناسشون ؟
میگم تو علاوه بر اینکه باید چادر سرت کنی باید پوشیه هم بزنی ، چند نفری به خونت تشنن ...

موارد خاص هم فکر کنم بیان ، نصف حالش به اون ها هست ( wink به خودت ! )




> Gold ( از اصفهان برامون چی می یاری ؟:)))‌)


اونو هماهنگ کردم برامون سوپرایز داره ! راستی تو برامون از بورکینافاسو چی میاری ؟!

سعید صدا رو IP هم بیاد جمع تکمیله !

----------


## Amir Oveisi

r00tkit :)

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

r00tkit جدید و  geek1982 قدیم برای Gold چشم ندوز قبلا هماهنگ شده به تعداد لازم بسته میاد نه بیشتر :شیطان:

----------


## amin1softco

آقا منم خیلی دوس دارم بیام تو جمع شما سعی می کنم بیام با اصفهانیا :دی البته

----------


## iman_me

هیچ کس به فکر ما فراموش شده ها نیس :ناراحت: 
اگه شد میام البته خدا کنه بشه  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## SEZAR.CO

حالا که این مدیرا دوست دارن همدیگر را ببینند بهتره تو دوروز ان ملاقات انجام بشه 
اگه ما مثل این مدیرا اینجا اینکارارو میکردیم می دونید چیکارمون میکردن؟1000قانون بهمون تحویل می دادن.
ولی سایت ماله اوناست دیگه به ما چه؟
راستی اگه منو محرم کردن انتقامم از این ها بگیرید
با تشکر :تشویق:

----------


## monika

منم میام.پروژمو بیارم رفع اشکال می کنین مدیران عزیززززززززززززززززز؟ :خجالت:

----------


## Felony

> من هم ایشالا اگه شوهرم اجازه بده میام!!


من اینو ندیده بودم ، سجاد بهش بگو دارم میرم سبزی بخرم برات قرمه سبزی درست کنم ، حتما میزاره ... !  :قهقهه:  البته بماند که صداقت تو زندگی خیلی مهمه ولی خوب قرارمون یادت نره ... دیر نکنی منتظرم ...





> حالا که این مدیرا دوست دارن همدیگر را ببینند بهتره تو دوروز ان ملاقات انجام بشه 
> اگه ما مثل این مدیرا اینجا اینکارارو میکردیم می دونید چیکارمون میکردن؟1000قانون بهمون تحویل می دادن.
> ولی سایت ماله اوناست دیگه به ما چه؟


ما برای اینکه  همه کاربران تو جمع حاظر بشن و با هم گپی خارج از دنیای مجازی و قانون و ... بزنیم و تبادل نظر کنیم این تاپیک رو به صورت عمومی ایجاد کردیم وگرنه میتونستیم این قرار رو به صورت خصوصی بزاریم .

این اولین باری نیست که این قرار گذاشته میشه و هر سال همچین تاپیکی ایجاد میشه و به رسم هر سال تو این تاپیک پست های کاربران از نظر فنی بازبینی نمیشه و سختگیری هم تو پست های این تاپیک اعمال نمیشه مگر در موارد خاص ، این تاپیکی به نوعی تنها هواخوری سالانه جامعه برنامه نویس هست .

بنابراین این تاپیک یک رسم و قانون نانوشته در این انجمن هست که بعد از نظرسنجی و بررسی مدیران برای روز خاصی تعیین میشه و توسط یکی از مدیران به کاربران اعلام میشه .


@ *r00tkit* برو بیرون ، خودم برات درستش میکنم !

----------


## r00tkit

> .   راستی اگه منو محرم کردن انتقامم از این ها بگیرید


;)    :لبخند:

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

> منم میام.پروژمو بیارم رفع اشکال می کنین مدیران عزیززززززززززززززززز؟


رقع اشکال یا حل کل پروژه؟؟؟
چون اکثر دانشجویان عزیزی که وارد این سایت میشن پروژه هاشونو اینجا مینویسن تا کامل براشون بنویسیم که اشکالاتشون حل بشه. :گیج:

----------


## gilsoft

سلام دوستان 

من هم 95٪ احتمال اومدن دارم (_اگه وضعیت مالی جواب بده_) ...

فقط اگه میشه یکی توضیح بده که از ترمینال غرب یا تهرانسر چه جوری بیام تا اونجا ... (_کم هزینه باشد_)

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

خدا بخواهد من هم به همراه دوستان خواهم بود.

----------


## Cold.82

اگه از اداره مرخصی بدن . شاید بتونم شرکت کنم 
چندین ساله می خوام شرکت کنم نمیشه 

به امید دیدار دوستان

----------


## e_a_23

سلام دوستان
من هم خیلی دوست دارم بیام.از خانوما کسی میاد؟اگه خانوما میان من هم میام.نیام اونجا ببینم فقط خودم هستم ضایع شم ! :)

----------


## Felony

> سلام دوستان
> من هم خیلی دوست دارم بیام.از خانوما کسی میاد؟اگه خانوما میان من هم میام.نیام اونجا ببینم فقط خودم هستم ضایع شم ! :)


شما خانم ها هم که هر سال میاین تو این تاپیک ها همین دیالوگ کلیشه ای رو میگید ، خوب پاشید بیاید ، یا میان یا نمیان ، ضایع چیه ؟

----------


## e_a_23

چشم میام آقای قویه.اگه بچم بهم مرخصی بده حتما میام :)

----------


## r00tkit

مهدی کرامتی  :)  =  DelphiAssistant

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

درست حدس زدید، نام کاربریم رو عوض کردم.

----------


## SEZAR.CO

من به مدیرا پیشنهاد می کنم نیاند چون به بچه های بالا بیسیم زدم که موقع ملا قات همرو تار و مار کنند
جز یکی که اون خودم :شیطان:

----------


## Felony

اینجا ما خودمون بچه های بالا زیاد داریم ...

----------


## بهروز عباسی

درود به همه بچه های مرد برنامه نویس

بنده هم اگه بتونم خدمت شما اساتید و دوستان گرامی میرسم
مشتاق دیدار برو بچ دلفی کار هستم ( البته بقیه هم جای خود دارند )

(ع)زت زیاد ، یاحق.

----------


## Sirwan Afifi

حیف که امسال نمیتونم بیام نمایشگاه انشالا سال بعد. :افسرده:

----------


## mohsen24000

این جور قرارها خیلی خوبه به شرطی که جدای از دیدار تازه کردن و آشنایی می شد ازش استفاده علمی هم برد. به گونه ای که کاربران هر یک از قسمتها با مدیرانشون نشست علمی داشته باشند.
همانند کمیته های علمی که در نمایشگاه ها و سمینارها برگزار میشه.
البته احتمال 99% چنین امکانی در خود نمایشگاه فراهم نباشه ولی خب موضوعیه که قابل بحث و بررسی توسط مدیران محترم سایت میتونه باشه!
امیدوارم که جمع خوبی از دوستان در این نمایشگاه حاضر بشن مخصوصا *علی آقای کشاورز*  :قلب:

----------


## vcldeveloper

اگر در زمان مشخص شده زنده بودم، ان شاء الله میام. اگر هم نبودم، قرارتون رو میتونید توی تشییع جنازه ما بذارید  :لبخند:  
البته به ازاء هر روزی که به این تهران کثیف و آلوده و شلوغ سفر می کنیم، 10 روز از عمرمون کسر میشه، باید آقایان برگزار کننده گردهمایی مبلغی هم تحت عنوان حق خسارت مالی و جانی به دوستان شهرستانی بدن.

----------


## Felony

> اگر در زمان مشخص شده زنده بودم، ان شاء الله میام. اگر هم نبودم، قرارتون رو میتونید توی تشییع جنازه ما بذارید  
> البته به ازاء هر روزی که به این تهران کثیف و آلوده و شلوغ سفر می کنیم، 10 روز از عمرمون کسر میشه، باید آقایان برگزار کننده گردهمایی مبلغی هم تحت عنوان حق خسارت مالی و جانی به دوستان شهرستانی بدن.


 ببین کی اعلام حظور کرد ، شما بیا با هم کنار میایم ...

حاجی اصولا مهمان میاد مهمونی ، اونم جایی که چند وقت یکبار میره کادو میبره ، شیرینی میبره ...
راستی حاجی بر نداری مثل سال پیش اونهمه کلوچه بیاری ، بیچاره شدیم تا خونه بردیمشون ، امسال کمتر بیار  :چشمک: 

ببین من امسال چه میکنم ، درسته اونجا ناهار نیست ولی داریم سعیمون رو میکنیم که بچه ها حداقل یه ته گیری تا خونه و رستوران بکنن ...

----------


## saied_hacker

اقا من در حد وسعم میتونم کمک کنم یه کف دست نون ، یه قورت چایی ...

ساعتم یخورده میاوردید جلوتر بهتر بود 9 یا 10 ! نبود ؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

> حاجی اصولا مهمان میاد مهمونی ، اونم جایی که چند وقت یکبار میره کادو میبره ، شیرینی میبره ...


مجتبی جان بدجور رفتی تو نخ شیرینی.میترسم قند خونت بره بالا هم تو اون تالار!! هم اینجا. گیر دادن به علی کشاورز و .... و....
داستان چیه؟؟؟؟(مابقی قضایا در... ) :بامزه:

----------


## monika

> چشم میام آقای قویه.اگه بچم بهم مرخصی بده حتما میام :)


من هم میام خانم e_a_23شما تنها نیستید

----------


## BORHAN TEC

.
ای بابا نمایشگاه تاریخش زیاد خوب نیست، چون توی شهر ما گردو و سیب که فصلش گذشته  :ناراحت:  اینطور که اینجا سرد شده فکر کنم که سوغاتی باید برای دوستان برف بیارم!  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Felony

@شاهین عشایری :

سیب و گردو نیست ، ژل رویال که هست ، برای بچه ها ژل رویال از زنبورهاتون بگیر بیار ...  :گیج: 

اینطور که بوش میاد امسال سال آخر برگذاری گردهمایی هست ، دیگه از سال بعد کسی جرات نمیکنه بیاد ، شاید امسال هم کسی نیاد ...

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> @شاهین عشایری


@@@ فکر نمیکنی اینجا رو با توییتر یا StackOverFlow اشتباه گرفتی؟!!!  :لبخند گشاده!: 



> ژل رویال که هست


!!!!  :متعجب:  به خدا خودم اولین باره که این اسم به گوشم میخوره!!  :گیج:  چی هست؟؟؟ :متفکر:

----------


## mehran_286

> @@@ فکر نمیکنی اینجا رو با توییتر یا StackOverFlow اشتباه گرفتی؟!!! 
> !!!!  به خدا خودم اولین باره که این اسم به گوشم میخوره!!  چی هست؟؟؟


ژل رویال :  غذای ملکه  زنبورها (برای تجدید قوا)

و به کسانی که ضعیف هستند میدند تا سر حال بشن

 :لبخند:

----------


## SayeyeZohor

> البته به ازاء هر روزی که به این تهران کثیف و آلوده و شلوغ سفر می کنیم، 10 روز از عمرمون کسر میشه، باید آقایان برگزار کننده گردهمایی مبلغی هم تحت عنوان حق خسارت مالی و جانی به دوستان شهرستانی بدن.


آقا مجتبي ، جهت رعايت حال همشهريان عزيز كه به شهر شهيد پرور (با توجه به موقعيت كنوني شهر تهران) شما سفر مي كنند ، شما تهراني ها (يا به عبارتي ديگر مرفهین بی درد) ، بايستي حداقل امكانات زنده موندن مسافرين رو مهيا كنين از جمله : 
1- ماسك (جهت زنده ماندن تا پايان تايم نمايشگاه)
2- استفاده از باديگارد براي فرار از دست راننده تاكسي هاي عصباني ( :خیلی عصبانی: ) و تاكسي هايي كه بر روي دوپا راه مي روند () (به تعداد لازم ، بسته به رتبه شخص مورد نظر در سايت برنامه نويس با توجه به اينكه بنده رتبه كوچولويي دارم فكر كنم بتونم چند تا سپر يا در قابلمه اي چيزي با خودم بيآرم)
3- غذاي جسم (بابا در هنگام موت به زنده ها شام ميدند خب)
4- غذاي روح (كه فعلاً نيازي نيست)

----------


## saeed_sho

شما ها چقدر پاستوریزه اید  :لبخند گشاده!:  
بیاید از هوای آلوده تهران استشمام کنید یکم آب بندی بشید

----------


## saeed_sho

خیلی دلم میخواد بیام اما متاسفانه نمیتونم بهتون خوش بگذره

----------


## علی متقی پور

با سلام به همه
ممنون بابت این قراری که تنظیم کردید

دو سوال جدی:
1. مبتدی هام بیان کسی تحویلشون میگیره؟
2. اونجا اگر احیانا حرف اسپمی زده بشه بعدا توبیخ داره؟

مهندس ها برخلاف ما فلسفه خونده ها غالبا آدم های ... ( سانسورش کردم ) خدائی اگر ریز دیده میشیم نیاییم :-(

----------


## Felony

> 1. مبتدی هام بیان کسی تحویلشون میگیره؟


هدف دیدار هست ، تو دیدار سطح علمی مهم نیست ، حالا اون وسط 4 تا حرف قلمبه سلمبه هم رد و بدل میشه ولی در کل هر کسی بیاد قدمش روی چشم ...

----------


## حامد مصافی

اگه پنجشنبه بود ممکن بود منم افتخار حضور پیدا کنم.... دوستان به جای ما ;)

----------


## khanlo.javid

دوستان خیلی دوست داشتم بیام ولی چهارشنبه امتحان سختی دارم  :گریه:  نمیشد بندازید یه روز دیگه که ما هم بتونیم بیاییم.؟؟ :ناراحت: 




در هر صورت بهتون خوش بگذره ولی سال دیگه حتما میام.

----------


## ahsaya

من هم خيلي دوست دارم بيام ولي ساعتش خيلي بد موقع است . كلي بايد التماس كنيم 2 ساعت مرخصي بگيريم

----------


## Mehlabon

بسم الله الرحمان الرحیم 
اللهم صل علی محمد و آل محمد و عجل فرجهم

سلام  :لبخند گشاده!: 
بنده هم که کلا اژ روز اول تا اخرش تو نمایشگاه میباشدنگی ام 
احتمالا محض فضولی هم بشده یه نیم، یک ساعتی غرفه رو ب  ترکم :بامزه:  ;))

سلامت و خوج بباشین در پناه آفلیدگال مهلبون  :لبخند گشاده!:  :-h

----------


## mehran_286

> آقا مجتبي ، جهت رعايت حال همشهريان عزيز كه به شهر شهيد پرور (با توجه به موقعيت كنوني شهر تهران) شما سفر مي كنند ، شما تهراني ها (يا به عبارتي ديگر مرفهین بی درد) ، بايستي حداقل امكانات زنده موندن مسافرين رو مهيا كنين از جمله : 
> 1- ماسك (جهت زنده ماندن تا پايان تايم نمايشگاه)
> 2- استفاده از باديگارد براي فرار از دست راننده تاكسي هاي عصباني () و تاكسي هايي كه بر روي دوپا راه مي روند () (به تعداد لازم ، بسته به رتبه شخص مورد نظر در سايت برنامه نويس با توجه به اينكه بنده رتبه كوچولويي دارم فكر كنم بتونم چند تا سپر يا در قابلمه اي چيزي با خودم بيآرم)
> 3- غذاي جسم (بابا در هنگام موت به زنده ها شام ميدند خب)
> 4- غذاي روح (كه فعلاً نيازي نيست)


نمایشگاه دعوت شدید   دیگه عروسی نیست که ناهار - شام - میوه - شیرینی - ماسک   :لبخند گشاده!: 

هر کی بیاد غذای روحش با من 


دوستان تا جایی که بشه نقشه مسیر مترو و BRT رو قرار میدن تا کمتر با راننده تاکسی برخورد داشته باشید



شبتون شیک  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## SayeyeZohor

> دوستان تا جایی که بشه نقشه مسیر مترو و BRT رو قرار میدن تا کمتر با راننده تاکسی برخورد داشته باشید


خب دوستان اگه مي تونين حتماً قرار بديد براي ما كه اماتوريم

----------


## mtchabok

سلام به همه برنامه نویسای گل
برای رفتن به نمایشگاه اول سری به لینک زیر بزنید که نقشه مترو تهران هست . برای رفتن به نمایشگاه باید خودتونو به ایستگاه صدر برسونید .
http://metro.tehran.ir/Default.aspx?tabid=239
در ادامه هم میریم به سراغ گوگل مپ و مسیری که از مترو تا نمایشگاه هست رو بهتون میدم :
http://goo.gl/maps/bb3pW
یا 
http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=35...ra=ls&t=m&z=15

منکه اولین سالی هست که می خوام بیام . مشتاق دیدن همه تون هستم .

----------


## mehdi_song

سلام آقایون خیال ندارند یک سفر علمی تخیلی زیارتی سیاحتی تشریف بیاورند اصفهان.حالا هه ی میگن تمام امکانات مال تهرانه آقایون و خانوما قبول نمیکنند.بابا یه همایشی سمیناری چیزی بگذارید اعضای برنامه نویس بیایند اصفهان هم فال و هم تماشا .حداقل بعد از 4 سال عضویت یکی از اساتید رو ببینیم تنی به دریای علم و معرفت ایشان بزنیم.نکنید اینکارو.حداقل یک سال اصفهان بگذارید.ماشالله همه ساکن تهرانید ولی ما که ساکن اصفهان هستیم بدلایل فراوان قادر به شرکت در اینجور نمایشگاه ها نیستیم.در صورت امکان همایشی برای برنامه نویس در اصفهان برگذار نمایید.

با تشکر

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> اگه پنجشنبه بود ممکن بود منم افتخار حضور پیدا کنم.... دوستان به جای ما ;)


 حامد جان ای کاش شما هم تشریف می آوردید. :قلب:

----------


## aidinMC

هــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــی منم دوس داشتم بیام ولی کو فرصت... :گریه: 
ولی خب دلمون باشماهاست دیگه...

----------


## m2011kh

منم خیلی دلم میواد بیام ولی شماها همتون فک کنم دانشجویید و من اول دبیرستانیم.
فک نمیکنید بیام اونجا یک ضایع باشه همه سناشون بالای بیست سال من 15!!! :کف کرده!: 
اگه تحویل میگیرین بیایم؟؟؟
دوستان بگن بیام تحویل میگیرن؟؟؟نیایم از در رامون ندین؟؟؟
MMD

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

اتفاقا اگر بیای برای خودتم خوبه.
محدودیت سنی  نیست دوسان خجالت نکشن.هرکسی تمایل داشت بیاد میتونه بیاد یک همایش کلی هست و هیچ محدودیتی نداره.

----------


## Amir Oveisi

اتفاقا بر عکس کسایی که پیر شدن (مخاطبان خاص :D) باید خجالت بکشن از بودن در جمع جوانان! lol

----------


## Felony

> اتفاقا بر عکس کسایی که پیر شدن (مخاطبان خاص :D) باید خجالت بکشن از بودن در جمع جوانان! lol


 :لبخند گشاده!:  بسی خندیدیم ... پیرمردهای فرتوت برنامه نویس ... بماند ...




> منم خیلی دلم میواد بیام ولی شماها همتون فک کنم دانشجویید و من اول دبیرستانیم.
> فک نمیکنید بیام اونجا یک ضایع باشه همه سناشون بالای بیست سال من 15!!!
> اگه تحویل میگیرین بیایم؟؟؟
> دوستان بگن بیام تحویل میگیرن؟؟؟نیایم از در رامون ندین؟؟؟


خجالت نداره ، منم 17 سالم بود اولین بار با خودم کلی کلنجار رفتم که بیام و نیام ، آخر دلو زدم به دریا و اومدم ، یادش بخیر اون موقع قرار نمایشگاه کتاب در مصلی بود ، در اون زمان مصلی در حال بازسازی بود و جای محل قرار همیشگی با یه ساختمون با شعاع n صد متر از هر طرف پوشیده شده بود و بچه ها نتونسته بودن همدیگرو پیدا کنن و گردهمایی کلا به هم خورده بود ، من زنگ زدم به آقای کشاورز و بهم گفت کجاست ، رفتم دیدم آقای صادقیان هم هست ، 3 تایی کمی گشتیم و *آقای صادقیان رانی برامون خرید ، از همون جا بود که من فهمیدم مدیران ارشد برنامه نویس چقدر دست و دل بازن ...*

 :چشمک:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Amir Oveisi

همون سال که جلو دیوار آجری عکس یادگاری گرفتیم؟ :|

----------


## Felony

> همون سال که جلو دیوار آجری عکس یادگاری گرفتیم؟ :|


نه ! همون سالی که ما رانی خوردیم ... ! :|

آره امیر جان ، چه داستانی بود ، 3 ساعت داشتیم دنبال محل قرار میگشتیم ، هی نقشه رو اینور اونور میکردیم میگفتیم شاید اشتباه اومدیم ...

----------


## mohsen24000

> از همون جا بود که من فهمیدم مدیران ارشد برنامه نویس چقدر دست و دل بازن ...


ان شاءالله دوستانی که تشریف میارن، دست و دل بازی شما رو هم خواهند دید...  :چشمک:

----------


## barnamenevisforme

سلام
کاش قرارتون زودتر بود،هفتم همین ماه تهران رو ترک کردم،خوش باشید،انشالله اگه قسمت باشه سال آینده.
عکس دست جمعی یادتون نره :قلب:

----------


## SayeyeZohor

> فک نمیکنید بیام اونجا یک ضایع باشه همه سناشون بالای بیست سال من 15!!!
> اگه تحویل میگیرین بیایم؟؟؟
> دوستان بگن بیام تحویل میگیرن؟؟؟نیایم از در رامون ندین؟؟؟


منم اولين بارم ميخوام برم تو جمع نمايشگاهي برنامه نويسان
منم فقط بچه هاي برنامه نويس رو از تو سايت مي شناسم
اما به عشق همشون امسال رو اگه خدا بخواد ميآم
اميدوارم دوستان كم لطفي نكنند و خاطره خوشي براي هممون بمونه

----------


## rezaprogrammer

منم دوست دارم بیام ولی من کسی رو نمیشناسم که

----------


## Peyman.Gh

پس از مدت ها سلام (:

----------


## mehran901

ی سوالی دوستان 
این تاریخ 19 الی 22 آدر قطعی هست دیگه ؟ آخه میگفتن هنوز بر سر برگزاری و زمان ابهامات زیادی وجود داره .... اینو می پرسم چون از شهرستان باید بیام ...ممنون می شم کسی سریع تر بهم پاسخ بده ، باید بلیط تهیه کنم

----------


## saeed_sho

به فکر دبیرستانی ها هستین 
به فکر تازه واردها هستین
به فکر خانم ها هستین

چرا هیچ کس به فکر معلول ها نیست  :متفکر:

----------


## ro-programing

به نظر شما چند نفر جمع میشن؟ سایل های قبل چند نفر جمع بودید؟ شلوغ نمیشه که ما تازه کار ها هم بیام چند تا سوال بپرسیم ؟

----------


## SayeyeZohor

> به نظر شما چند نفر جمع میشن؟


به نظر من از چهار نفر بيشتريم چون سه نفر با من ميآند كه با احتساب بنده مي شيم چهار نفر  :بامزه: 



> شلوغ نمیشه که ما تازه کار ها هم بیام چند تا سوال بپرسیم ؟


مي دونين چند كيلو مخ جمع مي شند؟ از همه جاي كشور مخها سرازير ميشند تهران (البته به استثناي Me :گیج: ) اگه امريكا همون روز يك دانه موشك به سمت نمايشگاه پرتاب كنه سريع مي تونه ايران رو تسخير كنه  :قهقهه:  در اين صورت شلوغ مي شه و نميشه سوالات علمي ما بي جواب مي مونه

واي چقدر خنكم ....
شب خوش

----------


## saeed_sho

مواظب باشید یهو دیدید یکی از کاربران شاکی بخودش بمب بست و در یک عملیات انتحاری خودش رو در جمعیت منفجر کرد  :قهقهه: 
سعی کنید وسط جمعیت نباشین

----------


## saeed_sho

شایدم تروریست ها این مخ هارو ترور کنند

----------


## JaVa

> مواظب باشید یهو دیدید یکی از کاربران شاکی بخودش بمب بست و در یک عملیات انتحاری خودش رو در جمعیت منفجر کرد


 اعضای محترم سایت

اگه پشت سیستم نشستید ؟
اگه نمایشگاه رفتید ؟
اگه توی خیابون رفتید ؟
اگه می خواید بخوابید ؟

لطفا جلیقه ی ضد گلوله بپوشن.

آمریکا قصد جانتون رو کرده.(مغز متفکر) :قهقهه:

----------


## rezaprogrammer

> اعضای محترم سایت
> 
> اگه پشت سیستم نشستید ؟
> اگه نمایشگاه رفتید ؟
> اگه توی خیابون رفتید ؟
> اگه می خواید بخوابید ؟
> 
> لطفا جلیقه ی ضد گلوله بپوشن.
> 
> آمریکا قصد جانتون رو کرده.(مغز متفکر)


حالا لازم بود عکسشو میذاشتی. یعنی ما اینقدر مغزیم نمی دونیم جلیقه چیه؟  :قهقهه:

----------


## srfarzad

من هم به نوبه خودم میام :لبخند: ..ببینم چند تا اندروید کار دیگم پیدا میکنم................

----------


## mtchabok

> اعضای محترم سایت
> 
> اگه پشت سیستم نشستید ؟
> اگه نمایشگاه رفتید ؟
> اگه توی خیابون رفتید ؟
> اگه می خواید بخوابید ؟
> 
> لطفا جلیقه ی ضد گلوله بپوشن.
> 
> آمریکا قصد جانتون رو کرده.(مغز متفکر)


خوب حالا ما این جلیقه رو از کجا پیدا کنیم .
آخه روش آرم پلیس هس ، نکنه باید بدزدیم ؟

----------


## ro-programing

اقا اصلا بیخیال من دیگه نمیام :دی
خطر ناک شدا !

----------


## saeed_sho

بچه ها بحث رو تروریستی نکنید یهو دیدید قضیه رو کم کنی شد برای ترور و پای طالبان و القاعده هم به قضیه باز شد

----------


## majidbahrami

ببینم تازوارد ها هم میتونن بیان..؟؟؟ :ناراحت:

----------


## Amir Oveisi

> ببینم تازوارد ها هم میتونن بیان..؟؟؟


تازه وارد ها، کهنه وارد ها، هر کسی که خواست میتونه بیاد  :لبخند:

----------


## SayeyeZohor

> مواظب باشید یهو دیدید یکی از کاربران شاکی بخودش بمب بست و در یک عملیات انتحاری خودش رو در جمعیت منفجر کرد 
> سعی کنید وسط جمعیت نباشین


من كه مخمو خونه پارك مي كنم
كه اگه برادراي تروريست منو گرفتند قسمم راست باشه كه مخ ندارم
هه هه




> ببینم تازوارد ها هم میتونن بیان..؟؟؟


تازه وارد و ... نداريم بابا
بيا همه عزيزين

----------


## SayeyeZohor

> تازه وارد ها، کهنه وارد ها، هر کسی که خواست میتونه بیاد


ميگم مي شه اونجا من روصندلي شما VIP نشين ها بشينم؟
مي خوام ببينم چه حالي داره؟

----------


## ro-programing

اقا من که میام ولی گفته باشم تازه وارد ها با حرفه ای ها جدا میشیما 
بحث جدیست !!!!!    :متفکر:

----------


## ro-programing

> ببینم تازوارد ها هم میتونن بیان..؟؟؟



چرا نیایم؟ مگه ما ادم نیستیم؟   :گریه:

----------


## saied_hacker

مام بیایم ببینیم پارتی مارتی چیزی میشه اونجا جور کرد یا نه بابا خسته شدیم از این اوضاع ناگوار :)

----------


## m2011kh

من که میام فقط برامون بادیگارد استخدام کنین انحاری منتحاریمون نکنن ما جوونیم هنوز آرزو داریم

----------


## SayeyeZohor

> من که میام فقط برامون بادیگارد استخدام کنین انحاری منتحاریمون نکنن ما جوونیم هنوز آرزو داریم


توهم فانتزي
بابا با ما ها كار ندارند
ستاره ها خودتو و منو ببين
اون ستاره گنده ها رو مي دزدند
نديدي براي ما نوشتند "كاربر دائمي" يعني حالا حالاها هستيم

----------


## m2011kh

> توهم فانتزي
> بابا با ما ها كار ندارند
> ستاره ها خودتو و منو ببين
> اون ستاره گنده ها رو مي دزدند
> نديدي براي ما نوشتند "كاربر دائمي" يعني حالا حالاها هستيم


خوب میان یه قصد اونا اونوقت بمبی چیزی منفجر میکنن مارو هم بر باد فنا میدن.
MMD

----------


## majidbahrami

آخییییش خیالمون راحت شد..

بچه ها من انتحاریتون میکنم....  :لبخند گشاده!: 
نظرتون چیه به دست من به شهادت برسید؟؟؟  :چشمک:

----------


## Felony

با توجه به اینکه به اندازه کافی تو این تاپیک خوشگذرانی کردیم و چند روز بیشتر تا روز همایش باقی نمونده و به تمام سوالات پیش آمده برای دوستان پاسخ داده شده تاپیک قفل شد ، بعد از همایش احتمالا این تاپیک چند روزی باز خواهد شد تا دوستان عکس هایی که گرفتن رو قرار بدن و اگر نظری هم دارن بیان کنن .

به امید دیدار .

----------


## علیرضا مداح

سلام،
بنده هم در جمع دوستان حاضر خواهم بود، بی‌صبرانه مشتاق ملاقات دوستان قدیمی و جدید هستم،/

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

به به 
ببینید چه شخصیتی میخوان نمایشگاه تشریف بیارن... :تشویق:

----------


## Felony

> سلام،
> بنده هم در جمع دوستان حاضر خواهم بود، بی‌صبرانه مشتاق ملاقات دوستان قدیمی و جدید هستم،/


علیرضا اون لباس خوشگلتو که تو کتاب فیس! ازش پرده برداری کردی بپوش  :چشمک:

----------


## mousa1992

سلام 
خیلی دوست داشتم تو جمع دوستان باشم ولی متاسفانه نشد :(
از نمایشگاه بازدید کردم، اونجا با انبوهی از تبلیغات شرکت ها مواجه شدم ، دستاوردهای ما ایرانی ها مونتاژ قطعات الکترونیکی و برنامه های حسابداری و مدیریتی بود!!
خوش بگذره بهتون
موفق باشید

----------


## mojtaba5

قرار انجام شد؟ من که نتونستم بیام حیف... عکس نمیزارید با دوستان آشنا بشیم؟

----------


## gilsoft

سلام
من امروز (سه شنبه) اومدم تهران ....
فردا 8:30 صبح جلوی درب جنوبی نمایشگاه هستم ...
بامید دیدار

----------


## Felony

> سلام
> من امروز (سه شنبه) اومدم تهران ....
> فردا 8:30 صبح جلوی درب جنوبی نمایشگاه هستم ...
> بامید دیدار


به پست شماره 1 دقت کردید ؟ قرار ساعت 11 هست ، نه جلوی در نمایشگاه بلکه کنار جایگاه مراسم که در نقشه مشخص شده .

نمیدونم چرا تاپیک باز شد ، فکر کنم داشتم تغییرات میدادم یادم رفت قفلش کنم ، تا فردا بعد از همایش اینجا قفل میمونه .

----------


## Felony

سلام ، 

بعد از 10 ساعت گپ با دوستان همين الان رسيدم خونه ، اين هم از گردهمايي امسال كه عالي بود ... كلي از دوستان جديد رو ديديم و آشنا شديم و با دوستان قديمي هم تجديد ديداري بود ، خبرهاي اميدوار كننده اي از آقاي كرامتي شنيديم ...

خانم ها هم كه همش اون گوشه وايسادن و جلو نيومدن (:

تعدادي از دوستان هم كه به خاطر شيريني و ژل رويال نيومدن (;

عكس ها هم انشالله امشب همينجا قرار ميگيره .

شب خوش .

----------


## m2011kh

سلام.
ما بعد چهارده ساعت رسیدیم خونه.
با مسیر آشنایی نداشتیم فک کنم چهار ساعت تو راه بودیم که سه ساعت و نیمشو پیاده رفتیم.
خدا به پاهای ما رحم کنه.الان گرمم نمیفهمم وایسا فردا تازه شروع درده.
دم خبرای خوب آقا کرامتیم گم.ما در انتظار احقاق اون وعده ها و عکسا و فیلم های امروز هستیم.
شب خوش
MMD

----------


## rezaprogrammer

درود بر شما. برای من هم خاطره انگیز و بسیار زیبا بود. تداعی خاطر من بود. پیشتر نیز من تو نمایشگاه کتاب با بچه های سایت گفتمان دات کام قراری داشتم. یادش بخیر. از اون موقع 10 سالی می گذره.
ولی این دیدار هم بسیار خوب و پربار بود و من با آدمهای فرهیخته و با تجربه ای آشنا شدم.
جناب آقای کشاورز که خیلی متواضعانه صحبت کردند و از ایشون چیزهای خوبی یادگرفتم و همچنین با جوانهای با انگیزه و شادی که معلومه زندگی پر از هدف  و برنامه ای دارند هم کلام شدم. امیدوارم این روابط ادامه دار باشه و بتونیم از علم همدیگر بیشتر بهره مند بشیم.

----------


## m2011kh

دوستان لطفا خصیصی نکنید عکسا رو بزارید ما در انتظاریم!!! :متفکر:

----------


## JaVa

ما که دیگه مردیـــــــم !!!!!

دبگه این عکسارو بزارید  :گریه: 

ما عکس می خوایم یالا. ما عکس می خوایم یالا :قهقهه:

----------


## barnamenevisforme

سلام
واقعا حیف شد،خیلی دوست داشتم حضور دوستان رو در کنار هم ببینم،اما نشد.
انشالله سال های آینده     :افسرده: 

   خیال روی تو چون بگذرد به گلشن چشم 
                                                            دل از پی نظر آید به سوی روزن چشم
سزای تکیه گهت منظری نمی‌بینم 
                                                             منم ز عالم و این گوشه معین چشم
بیا که لعل و گهر در نثار مقدم تو 
                                                        ز گنج خانه دل می‌کشم به روزن چشم
سحر سرشک روانم سر خرابی داشت
                                                         گرم نه خون جگر می‌گرفت دامن چشم
نخست روز که دیدم رخ تو دل می‌گفت
                                                       اگر رسد خللی خون من به گردن چشم
به بوی مژده وصل تو تا سحر شب دوش 
                                                              به راه باد نهادم چراغ روشن چشم
به مردمی که دل دردمند حافظ را
                                                         مزن                 به ناوک دلدوز مردم افکن چشم

 تقدیم به همه اساتید

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> تعدادي از دوستان هم كه *به خاطر شيريني و ژل رويال نيومدن* (;


سلام به همگی دوستان گلم  :قلب: 
آقا مجتبی، کی میگه من نیومدم؟! من امروز متاسفانه و بر خلاف میل باطنی خودم ساعت 2 رسیدم نمایشگاه! :افسرده:  هر چقدر هم که به اون شماره موبایلی که داده بودید زنگ زدم جواب نمیداد(یه بوق میزد و قطع می شد) :خیلی عصبانی:  حتی sms هم دادم ولی هیچ اتفاقی نیفتاد! نمیدونم، شاید قسمت اینطور بود! شاید یکی می خواست ترورم کنه!!! راستشو بگین، کی می خواست این کار رو انجام بده؟؟؟ :لبخند گشاده!:  اونقدر مسائل مسخره برام امروز پیش اومد که خودم هم الان در عجبم!  :متعجب:  از دو هفته قبل برای چنین روزی برنامه ریزی کردم ولی نشد که نشد. :اشتباه: 
به هر حال امروز که سعادت دیدن دوستان رو نداشتم، انشاالله یه وقت دیگه. :لبخند: 
موفق و شاد و سربلند باشید... :بوس:

----------


## m2011kh

ما هنوز در انتظار عکسیم :گریه: 
شاید این چهار شنبه بیاید
شاید...
 :گریه: 
انتظار...

----------


## rezaprogrammer

چقدر عجله می کنی بابا  :عصبانی:  
باید عکسا یکی یکی کامپایل بشن. بعد تبدیل به dll بشن. بعد دوباره به زبان صفر و یک برگردونده بشن تا بشه اونا رو با کیفیت خوب دید. بعد....

----------


## gama_slv

ببخشید دیر شد
همه عکسها در یک فایل زیپ
یک
دو
سه
چهار
پنچ
شش
هفت
هشت
نه
ده
یازده
دوازده
سیزده
چهارده
پانزده
شانزده
هفده
هجده
نوزده
بیست
بیست و یک
این هم روشیه باسه خودشا هم از لحاظ نام گذاری و هم آپلود کردن مدیران لطفا بلوک نفرمایید بنده رو

----------


## Felony

> سلام به همگی دوستان گلم 
> آقا مجتبی، کی میگه من نیومدم؟! من امروز متاسفانه و بر خلاف میل باطنی خودم ساعت 2 رسیدم نمایشگاه! هر چقدر هم که به اون شماره موبایلی که داده بودید زنگ زدم جواب نمیداد(یه بوق میزد و قطع می شد) حتی sms هم دادم ولی هیچ اتفاقی نیفتاد! نمیدونم، شاید قسمت اینطور بود! شاید یکی می خواست ترورم کنه!!! راستشو بگین، کی می خواست این کار رو انجام بده؟؟؟ اونقدر مسائل مسخره برام امروز پیش اومد که خودم هم الان در عجبم!  از دو هفته قبل برای چنین روزی برنامه ریزی کردم ولی نشد که نشد.
> به هر حال امروز که سعادت دیدن دوستان رو نداشتم، انشاالله یه وقت دیگه.
> موفق و شاد و سربلند باشید...


پس قسمت نبوده ... من تا ساعت 3 با آقای عسگری تو نمایشگاه بودیم ، از اونجا هم خواستیم بریم خونه که دوباره آقای زالی و حائری رو دیدیم 3 نفری تا ساعت 4 تو نمایشگاه گشی زدیم .

اون شماره ایرانسل رو روی شماره اصلیم دایورت کرده بودم و چند نفری هم تماس گرفتن ، تو دیگه چرا ، شماره یکی از بچه ها رو قبلش میگرفتی خوب ...

دوستان باقی عکس ها رو قرار بدید ...

----------


## Felony

حاشیه های نمایشگاه ... Porallel Processing !!!

20121212_134954.jpg

----------


## SayeyeZohor

با سلام خدمت دوستان
چند تا از عكس هاي نمايشگاه كه چون اين جناب كه عكسشون رو در زير آپلود نمودم الان اصفهان تشريف ندارند  فعلا بيشتر عكس ها رو نداريم


Mr.Gold هنگامي كه با خشانت تمام و به زور بادكنك يك بچه خردسال را كف مي رود (به ياد كودكي و زورگويي در سنين طفوليت ، بزن كف قشنگه رو)
راستي Mr.Gold محموله رو از اون خانم همشهري گرفتي؟ (جهت اطلاع mr.مجتبي تاجيك و دوستاني كه منتظر محموله بودند


اينم من و Mr.AmirSoftGo (بنده خدا آخر اين هفته سربازه (ارتش) آدرس جهت گردهمايي خ پاسداران ، از مديران تقاضامنديم با كمپوت تشريف بياورند) خلاصه برايش آرزوي خوشبختي داريم


اينم استاد گرامي آقاي كشاورز كه از حضور در گرفتن عكس هاي Private امتنا مي ورزيدند و آقايان حميد صادقيان گل ، علیرضا مداح ، مجتبي تاجيك (البته نيم رخ)
اون سه دوست ديگه هم تا الان هويتشون نامشخص هستش


هويت اين دوستان هم نامشخص هستش
الان ديگه وقتم تمام شده و هنوز منزلم
هنوز شركت نرفتم
راستي RootKit دقيقاً شبيه آواتارش شده بود (مثل يك هاله) مي گردم عكسشو با بقيه دوستان ميذارم
آپلود بقيه عكس ها و اطلاعات بعدي ، متعاقباً اعلام ميشود

----------


## JaVa

> اينم استاد گرامي آقاي كشاورز كه از حضور در گرفتن عكس هاي Private امتنا مي ورزيدند و آقايان حميد صادقيان گل ، علیرضا مداح ، مجتبي تاجيك (البته نيم رخ)
> اون سه دوست ديگه هم تا الان هويتشون نامشخص هستش





> ببخشید دیر شد
> همه عکسها در یک فایل زیپ
> یک
> دو
> سه
> چهار
> پنچ
> شش
> هفت
> ...



بهتر بود اسمشون رو بالای سرشون می نوشتی یا (از چپ به راست یا راست به چپ از بالا به پایین :بامزه: ) مشخص می کردید که من الان توی کفم این آقای حميد صادقيان چه شکلی ؟؟ 


با تشکر.

----------


## mohsen24000

> بهتر بود اسمشون رو بالای سرشون می نوشتی یا (از چپ به راست یا راست به چپ از بالا به پایین) مشخص می کردید که من الان توی کفم این آقای حميد صادقيان چه شکلی ؟؟

----------


## mojtaba5

> ببخشید دیر شد
> همه عکسها در یک فایل زیپ
> یک
> دو
> سه
> چهار
> پنچ
> شش
> هفت
> ...


 لطفا حجم عکسها رو کم کنید.

----------


## rezaprogrammer

من پرسیدم آقای کرامتی کیه. یکی از بچه ها اشاره کرد به دوستی که داشت حرف می زد. گفتم این خوشتیپه رو میگی؟ (آقای صادقیان)  گفت نه اون یکی خوشتیپه (چون دو نفر عینک دودی خوشگلی داشتند. یکی آقای صادقیان و دیگری آقای کرامتی.

----------


## r00tkit

زیاد دنبال این که این کیه ان کیه نباشید!

----------


## SHD.NET

بچه ها منم می خواستم بیام اما نشد  :گریه: 
حیف که مدرسه بودم و نتونستم بیام و. ...
وگرنه خیلی دوست داشتم بیام . عیب نداره . ان شاءالله سال بعد اگ تونستیم بیایم .

 :چشمک: \\\موفق باشید/// :چشمک:

----------


## ahsaya

دوستان من خیلی سعی کردم بیام ولی دیر رسیدم و نشد .

خیلی هم ناراحت شدم که نتونستم بیام . کاش می شد به همین زودی ها دوباره یه اتفاق خوبی می افتاد تا دوستان در کنار هم جمع می شدن و می شد از نزدیک اونها رو ملاقات کرد .

----------


## rezaprogrammer

IMG_3479 me.jpg

اینم منم. اولی از سمت چپ

----------


## hakan648

دیدم همه دارن عکس میگیرن ، خواستم بگم منم K750 دارم یه عکسی انداختم!!!
کیفیت رو ببینید ...




روز خیلی خوبی بود ، صحبت های خوبی شد و کلی انگیزه و روحیه گرفتیم!

----------


## Felony

> زیاد دنبال این که این کیه ان کیه نباشید!


باز که تو اومدی ... برو به کارت برس ...

----------


## SHD.NET

> IMG_3479 me.jpg
> 
> اینم منم. اولی از سمت چپ


میشه بگی اون وسطیه کیه ؟

----------


## imanx7

من اومدم !!‌ولی اونجایی که گفتین رو پیدا نکردم! اصابم خراب شد دیگه رفتم سراغ غرفه ها !!‌خیلی دوست داشتم بچه ها رو ببینیم !‌ولی نشد ایشاالله ساله دیگه!!!

----------


## rezaprogrammer

من چند ساعت بعد اتفاقی چند تا از دوستان رو دوباره دیدم. داشتن بستنی می خوردند  :کف کرده!: 
میخای بگم کی بودند؟  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## m2011kh

هر کی بود خیلی خصیص بود.
تنها تنها؟؟؟
 :عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی: 
ما که از شدت فقر نتونستیم نهار بخوریم اونم با اون قیمتا!!! :کف کرده!:

----------


## rezaprogrammer

من رفتم نهار بخورم. ساندویچش فقط کالباس مونده بود دوست نداشتم. کبابش هم بدون برنج بود. حوصله سنگک خوردن نداشتم. بی خیال شدم رفتم یه بستنی خوردم.
سیم کارت رایتل هم گیرمون نیومد. باید روز اول نمایشگاه ثبت نام می کردیم تا یه سیم کارت رایگان بدن.

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

> میشه بگی اون وسطیه کیه ؟


وسطیه من هستم !!!!  :چشمک:

----------


## hassan_reza

خیلی خوش گذشت...
این هم یه عکس یادگاری! از مدیر محبوب سایتمون :قلب:

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

ولی در کل من توقع داشتم دوستان بیشتری بیان 

چند سال پیش جمعیت خیلی بیشتر از این بود 

دست اون ها که اومدن درد نکنه خوش گذشت 
ما که وقت نکردیم غرفه ها رو ببینیم فقط با آقای کرامتی اومدیم برنامه نویسها رو ببینیم و برگردیم 

از همه دوستان و دست اندرکان این همایش کمال تشکر را داریم

----------


## SHD.NET

منم خیلی دوست داشتم بیام . اما حیف که مدرسه بودم و نتونستم بیام  :ناراحت: 

دیگه از این قرار عمومی ها نمی زارین ؟؟؟؟

----------


## rezaprogrammer

عیب نداره ایشا دفعه بعد..

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

سلام

متاسفانه از بچه های طراحی وب کسی رو ندیدم و یا نشناخنم ..
با اینکه جمعیت کم بود ولی در کل مفید بود ، از همه بچه های که اومدن تشکر می کنم.
دست عکاسمونم درد نکنه.

----------


## علی متقی پور

سلام دوستان
من تا آخرین لحظه قرار بود بیام. حتی با حسین آقای رضیئی هم قرارش رو گذاشته بودیم. ولی صبح که بررسی کردم حس کردم هوا خراب میشه. راستش مدتیه سرما خوردم و تو کلاس همش سرفه میکنم و مزاحم بقیم. نمیدونم تو این وضعیت گیر افتادید یا نه. خلاصه گفتم شاید حالم بدتر بشه. بهر حال عذر من تقریبا موجهه. هرچند که کسی ما رو نمیشناخت که بود و نبودمون خیلی فرق بکنه :-( ولی خدائی اینهمه آدم هنرمند جمع شدید هیچکدموتون فیلسوف نبودید. از این نظر جای من خالی بود :-)
مجددا از مستر رضیئی هم عذر میخوام که رفیق نیمه راه شدم. ایشون واقعا یکی از مدیران خوب و متواضع فروم هستن :-)

----------


## SHD.NET

> خیلی خوش گذشت...
> این هم یه عکس یادگاری! از مدیر محبوب سایتمون


داداش یعنی با این عکس فتوشاپ انصراف داد و از عرصه ادیتینگ کشید بیرون !!!
عکست تو حلقم . خیلی باحال بود  :لبخند گشاده!: 

 :چشمک: \\\موفق باشید/// :چشمک:

----------


## saied_hacker

خوشم اومد بیشتریا مثل خودم به خوردن بستنی اکتفا کردن :)

----------


## SHD.NET

آقا دیگه از این قرارای عمومی نمی زارین ؟؟؟؟

----------


## raziee

از دیدن دوستان بسیار خوشحال شدم.
امیدوارم همیشه شاد و خندان باشید

----------


## shahrzad87

سلام،
من هم دوست داشتم بیام نمایشگاه اما خب فرصت نشد، لطفا دوستانی که رفتند تعریف کنند از نظر علمی نمایشگاه چطور بود ؟ چه خبر بود؟  :لبخند:   :متفکر:

----------


## JaVa

> سلام،
> من هم دوست داشتم بیام نمایشگاه اما خب فرصت نشد، لطفا دوستانی که رفتند تعریف کنند از نظر علمی نمایشگاه چطور بود ؟ چه خبر بود؟





گزارش نارنجی: الکامپ ۹۱ از نگاه دوربین



موفق باشید.*

----------


## JaVa

البته دوستانی که رفته بودن نمایشگاه فقط نیان بگن ما اینو و انو دیدیم  :چشمک:   :لبخند گشاده!: 

در مورد نمایشگاه و وضعیتش رو هم بگن چطور بود ؟؟

----------


## رضا قربانی

گلد عزیز عکسای دوربینت رو برای بچه ها به اشتراک بذار





از بچه هایی که از هر جای ایران نتونستن بیان خواستم با این پیام خیالشون رو راحت کنم .

*بهتر شد که نیومدین* (هم بابت نمایشگاه و هم بابت قرار عمومی)موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## shahrzad87

> گلد عزیز عکسای دوربینت رو برای بچه ها به اشتراک بذار
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> از بچه هایی که از هر جای ایران نتونستن بیان خواستم با این پیام خیالشون رو راحت کنم .
> 
> *بهتر شد که نیومدین* (هم بابت نمایشگاه و هم بابت قرار عمومی)موفق و پیروز باشید


خب خیالم راحت شد، ممنون  :لبخند گشاده!:   چرا ؟؟

----------


## JaVa

> خب خیالم راحت شد، ممنون   چرا ؟؟



نقل قول از نارنجی :

اما امسال این نمایشگاه با اما و اگرهای فراوانی همراه بود و برخی شایعات از تحریم این نمایشگاه توسط برخی نهادهای صنفی و شرکت ها خبر می دهند. هرچند که طبق آمار منتشره نمایشگاه امسال که هجدهمین سال برگزاری الکامپ است با حضور ۳۸۰ شرکت داخلی و ۱۶ شرکت خارجی برگزار شده است.

----------


## shahrzad87

> نقل قول از نارنجی :
> 
> اما امسال این نمایشگاه با اما و اگرهای فراوانی همراه بود و برخی شایعات از تحریم این نمایشگاه توسط برخی نهادهای صنفی و شرکت ها خبر می دهند. هرچند که طبق آمار منتشره نمایشگاه امسال که هجدهمین سال برگزاری الکامپ است با حضور ۳۸۰ شرکت داخلی و ۱۶ شرکت خارجی برگزار شده است.


 ممنون از لینک سایت، اخبار نمایشگاه رو خوندم، ناامیدکننده بود...

----------


## Mask

سلام.
من تازه رسیدم خونه.
عذر خواهی از همه دوستان عزیزم.
انشالله یا امشب یا نهایتا تا فردا ظهر فیلمها و عکسها رو میزارم بالا :لبخند: .
واقعا از آشنایی و دیدن دوستان لذت بردم. همتون رو دوست دارم.
شب خوش.

----------


## rezaprogrammer

رسیدن به خیر رفیق. منتظریم

----------


## mtchabok

سلام به همه دوستان
چقدر بد که نتونستم بیام 
البته نه برای نمایشگاه بلکه می خواستم شما ها رو ببینم و آشنا بشم .
امیدوارم که بازم از این دور هم جمع شدن ها داشته باشیم که بنده هم به حضور گرامتان برسم . ( چقد ادبیاتی شد  :لبخند گشاده!:  )

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

در یکی از سالنها من چشمم به یک غرفه خورد که سرشار از بار علمی بود و یک تنه تمام بار نمایشگاه رو به دوش میکشید.
غرفه اش چیزی به جز فروش تسبیح ، انگشتر ، سنگهای ماه تولد نبود....
من همچنان در عجبم از دادن مجوز به این غرفه  :گیج:

----------


## rezaprogrammer

> در یکی از سالنها من چشمم به یک غرفه خورد که سرشار از بار علمی بود و یک تنه تمام بار نمایشگاه رو به دوش میکشید.
> غرفه اش چیزی به جز فروش تسبیح ، انگشتر ، سنگهای ماه تولد نبود....
> من همچنان در عجبم از دادن مجوز به این غرفه


حیف شد نرفتم. ساک دستی هم داشت؟

----------


## ASP.NET2

دیدن دوستان شادمان کرد. نفر اول سمت راست آقای کرامتی.

----------


## saied_hacker

میشه عکسارو اینجا شیر کرد ؟ که بچه تگ هم بشن ؟
www.fa*ook.com/barnamenevis.org

----------


## Mask

با سلام
در ابتدا عذر خواهی میکنم از همه دوستان بابت تاخیری که در آپلود فیلم وعکسها ایجاد شد.
دوست داشتم ابراز خوشحالی و خرسندی بکنم بابت زیارت همه دوستان عزیزم به خصوص آقایان کرامتی ، کشاورز ، مداح ، عسگری ، روتکیت ، حمید عزیز ، رزیی عزیز ، مجتبی دوست داشتنی ، حاج محسن عزیز ، حاج یوسف خودمون ، صدری گل دوست خوب من ، نکویی و رجبزاده عزیز و همه دوستانی که الان اسمشون خاطرم نیست و زحمت کشیدن و اومدند.
البته جای خالی دوستانی چون جناب راد ، موسوی ، قدیانی عزیز و شاهین عزیز و MohsenB وکبیری عزیز و ... محسوس بود.
به خاطر اینکه فیلم اصلی حجمی حدود 300 مگ داشت مجبور به کم کردن حجم و متعاقبا پایین اومدن کیفیت شدم.
از لینک زیر فایل فیلم با حجم حدود 23 مگ رو میتونید دریافت کنید. از دوستان اگر کسی محدودیت دانلود نداشت و فیلم اصلی رو خواست میتونه پیام خصوصی بده تا لینک فیلم با کیفیت تررو بهش بدم.
لینک دانلود کلیپ

هر 5 عکس در یک فایل زیپ :
لینک عکس 1
لینک عکس 2
لینک عکس 3
لینک عکس 4
لینک عکس 5

امیدوارم سالهای بعد ، جمعیت بیشتری حضور پیدا کنند. و شاهد دوستان بیشتری باشیم.
با آرزوی تحقق وعده های جناب کرامتی و بهتر شدن روزافزون سایت برنامه نویس .

یا حق


رمز فایلها :www.barnamenevis.org

----------

